# Carplan demon is back on tv



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Leading car care brand, CarPlan Demon, is to sponsor motoring content on Discovery Channel, Discovery Turbo, Discovery Shed and Quest during the busy car care period that covers March, Easter and the two May bank holidays, in a deal negotiated by TCS Media with Sky Manchester.

Launching on March 1 for three months, more than 900 hours of motoring content will be wrapped in CarPlan Demon bumpers that show the simplicity and effectiveness of CarPlan Demon Foam. The idents, made by London Eyes TV Manchester, will feature the CarPlan Demon. Advertisements will also be spread across several channels concentrating on the busy bank holiday periods.

Discovery's motoring line up includes UK series premieres of great British car shows such as Wheeler Dealers, Cars that Rock with Brian Johnson, Fifth Gear and Fast 'n' Loud.








Peter Schofield, Chairman of Tetrosyl Group (parent company of the CarPlan brand), said: "We're all big fans of Discovery Network's motoring programmes and its large targeted audience makes it a good fit for us. CarPlan Demon Foam is the only product that produces a high density foam shampoo by simply being attached to a garden hose rather than a pressure washer. This world-patented product produces a rich, thick foam that clings to your car's paintwork to lift the dirt off while Demon Shine just sprays on to give your car a great shine in no time at all. It is car care made easy and very quick too, which is handy when you know Fifth Gear is about to start …"


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

So far the advert is on every break while Outlaw garage is on sky 524


----------

